# I have cell phone pics of some letters from my wife to her boyfriend.



## remmons (Dec 20, 2010)

I had found some of the letters that my wife was writing to her boyfriend before I was kicked out of the house for confronting her about her "relationship". I had taken pics of a few of the letters with my cell phone camera, but the images are too small and grainy. Is there a program out there than can enhance them? I will be needing some of this as evidence when the divorce date comes. Thanks.


----------



## russ101 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm sure there is a way to enhance those pictures but I'm not the one to be able to tell you how. But I would suggest calling a few computer stores or tech stores and asking them. Thats probably where I would start. By the way, why is it that you are the one that was kicked out of your home, when it seems like she was the one cheating? I know I don't know the whole story, but if my wife was cheating, you can bet that it would be her that was leaving our house, not me. Just curious.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

What you probably need is a software that can depixelate an image. I know you can do this in Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

TONS of free online photo editing sites out there.... Just sharpen the pics, contrast, zoom, sharpen, etc..

here are some of the best...


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Get back in the house, she can't kick you out of the house unless you're a threat to her. If she tries to lie to the cops saying you're a danger to her then explain things to the cops. If they don't find a scratch on her then she'll have to let you back in.

If she wants to move on, let her leave the home that you pay for also. Remember, even if she kicks you out, you're still on the hook to help her pay for the house so that she can live there and eventually bring her BF into the house with her rent free (on his part).

And for most states (check with an attorney) having an affair will not be a win for you. She can just state that you weren't there for her and that's what led to the affair and it turns into a he said she said, hence no fault divorces were born.

GET BACK INTO YOUR HOME NOW! Do not let her bring her BF into the house. If you're going for divorce then get to a lawyer ASAP to go over your options. If she changed the locks, get an attorney on the spot and see if you can have her thrown out for kicking you out for no reason and locking you out of your own home.

BTW is your name on the title with your wife or is it just you only or your wife only on title?


----------



## remmons (Dec 20, 2010)

russ101 said:


> I'm sure there is a way to enhance those pictures but I'm not the one to be able to tell you how. But I would suggest calling a few computer stores or tech stores and asking them. Thats probably where I would start. By the way, why is it that you are the one that was kicked out of your home, when it seems like she was the one cheating? I know I don't know the whole story, but if my wife was cheating, you can bet that it would be her that was leaving our house, not me. Just curious.


I will check out the tech stores. Thank you.

I didn't get kicked out, it was a mutual agreement that if we separated, I would be the one to leave. She purchased the house two years before I had met her. Even though I was the one who made the payments for the last five years, I felt that it was best that her children and my child (she has five children from two previous marriages) would remain in a familiar place. It wasn't until I confronted her about her infidelity that things got worse.


----------



## remmons (Dec 20, 2010)

reachingshore said:


> What you probably need is a software that can depixelate an image. I know you can do this in Adobe Photoshop.





Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> TONS of free online photo editing sites out there.... Just sharpen the pics, contrast, zoom, sharpen, etc..
> 
> here are some of the best...


Thanks for the ideas. I will look into these.


----------



## remmons (Dec 20, 2010)

cheatinghubby said:


> Get back in the house, she can't kick you out of the house unless you're a threat to her. If she tries to lie to the cops saying you're a danger to her then explain things to the cops. If they don't find a scratch on her then she'll have to let you back in.
> 
> If she wants to move on, let her leave the home that you pay for also. Remember, even if she kicks you out, you're still on the hook to help her pay for the house so that she can live there and eventually bring her BF into the house with her rent free (on his part).
> 
> ...


I very much doubt that my name ever got put on the title. Besides, I like it this way better, she can keep digging her own hole while I am soaring up above. The community know us both, and they can see that she is regressing while I am progressing in life.


----------

